# Big Scream TV DVDs - Worth It?



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I've got the X-treme dvd & it's great for Haunt inspiration!
Also have their Thunderstorm soundtrack cd & that's great!!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I love them (BSTV vol 1-3).
Ive had them since they came out. and they are sill one of my favorite displays.
with a little plexi glass its a great effect.

The only complaint I've hearsome people say is they arent scary enough.

so if you are looking for gore, this isnt for you.

if your looking for a little lighthearted material thats fun for all ages. This is it.
check out their clips on their site.
I love the two alien creatures.


----------



## BFI6603 (Sep 20, 2006)

I bought the terror eyes two years ago and they were a big hit with the tots. I used two TVs in my upstairs bedroom window to display the DVD....looked great!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have the Xtreme haunted house makeover and one of the BSTv DVDs. They offer some great suggestions that could improve_ the vast majority of home haunts I've seen_. I really found the lightning and thunderstorm video helpful. 

I love the Big Scream TV for visual effects. Almost everyone has a TV to use and a DVD player these days. Picture tube TVs work the best because you can adjust it without any glow of backlighting that the flat screens have but there are a couple of ways to use the DVD. I thought their website was pretty good in providing samples of what to expect. I too would have liked the BSTvs to be a bit scarier but if you have a neighborhood with little kids it will likely be a big hit just the way it is. The graphics/video are very professionally done.

Are the products worth it for you? Hard to say without knowing what you do with your yard and what you'd like to do. If you want quick, simple ideas to improve your haunt I'd say go for the makeover. BSTv, a tv, dvr and some plexiglass is always a quick and effective display when you are pressed for time decorating and looking to impress.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I bought two of them and thought that the setup was complicated. Something to do with plexiglass and positioning your TV a certain way. Sooo I haven't used them at all in the way that they're meant to be used.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I usually leave a Big Scream TV video on in the Spider Room (aka Living Room) where alot of my guests gather. The kids are really into it and some of the adults, but it's more humorous than scary.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

If you decide to use these with a tv in front of a window. Use weed bloking material to hide the tv. 
the image will show though it and hide the actual tv.

The plexi glass is just tilted over a tv lying on its back facing up. This give a hologram type transparent effect, some props in front and behind it helps make the image pop.
I hang some fake fall leaves for this. plus a little to cover the edge of the plexi.
very effective spirit illusion. 
I cant think of a better effect with as little effort and cost.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I say it's definitely worth it. I downloaded the TerrorEyes DVD and, outside of losing the ability to only cue up one set of eyes as with the physical DVD, it's great. The sounds are creepy (which I anticipated based on their CD collection) and the animation is very nice. 

If you check out eBay, there's someone selling Volumes 1-3 (no Xtreme Haunted Makeover) for $16, $21 with shipping nationwide.

Otherwise, the download is $15 per volume on the BigScreamTV website, $17+shipping for the DVD. They also have a package of all six of their DVDs (Vol. 1-3, TerrorEyes, Halloween Scarols, and the Xtreme Haunted Makeover) for $80+shipping. Or, for a scant $35+extra shipping more, you can add on all the soundtracks as well and have the full collection.

The company is selling their own version of the gauze in many stores, and I'd personally avoid it. If you have a fabric store anywhere near you, you can pick up a yard or so of a cheaper fabric (tulle might even work, and that's less than 50cents a yard (maybe I'll even test that this weekend)) to disguise the TV. I'm personally going with some plexi that was laying around the garage for the fake-Pepper's Ghost technique. It's not that hard to lay a TV face up and lean some plexi against the window.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I got the first one on clearance and subsequent dvds on eBay for deep discount. I really like them and have used them with both the suggested TV-at-an-angle/ plexi-glass set-uo as well as with projectors on objects and upstairs windows.


----------



## Homestead Haunt (Jun 15, 2006)

It's clear that opinions here vary based on the haunter and the theme. I bought Terror Eyes a few years ago and have used it every year. As far as Vol 1-3, I bought them earlier this year and relisted them on Ebay the next day. They are well made but just to silly for me. If you want a true scare, look somewhere else. If you want to entertain children, they are fine.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

I got the genie one on ebay last december. Built out some boxes to house the effect. TV pointing up through a hole with a piece of glass angled at the top to reflect the image. Tried it out last week. Worked great!


----------



## meatball (Jul 31, 2009)

I used the crystal ball a couple years ago and worked pretty good. I intend on using the dvd this year in one of my morgue drawers.


----------



## meatball (Jul 31, 2009)

I used the genie in a carnevil theme a couple years ago, and I really liked it. I plan on using another volume in a morgue drawer this year.


----------



## kannroux (Aug 30, 2009)

where did you download the terror eyes from?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It's downloadable from BigScreamTV's online store.


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> It's downloadable from BigScreamTV's online store.


Exactly. I guess I forgot to toss the links in on the previous post.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Everyone has pretty much covered it, so I will just add--Yes, I thought they were worth it.


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

Just curious. I'm interested in adding an effect like this, this year. But, I don't like what Big Scream TV has to offer. (ie too cheesy. Works for some, but not for me.) Has anyone tried making their own? 

Any success?


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

I didnt think the cd's added enough info on haunting like I orginally thought.
However I do use the plexiglass, tv idea, it took me 3 weeks to make it 
look like something (im very picky) but I finally got it and got alot of compliments on it and will use it this year again since I have too much time in it.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought these, a pain to set up,but look great! I got a LOT of compliments...set up properly, they really are very cool!


----------



## sugar ray (Sep 17, 2009)

Ive had these since they first came out! 
I have tried ALL methods. The plexiglass is a PAIN to set up. If you use the Gauze (or even black land scaping fabric works) over a tv and use an old picture frame around the tv, add some webs to cover up the surrounding area, it looks like a haunted picture frame! To me that was the easiest and most effective set up.

For the price you can't go wrong. Even though I own all of them. Owning all of 1-3 isn't necessary. 1-3 are pretty much the SAME thing just different faces! Im GLAD i found this thread cause I have been looking for terror eyes for some time now. NEVER in stores, but its downloadable so I gladly paid the $14.99 to add to my collection.

The xtreme make over video is nifty as well. It gives a lot of good ideas. The scarolls are cute for younger kids. Just be for warned, Some kids get hooked on these songs and you will be forced to listen to them year round if your not carefull!


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

I think it's worth it, all our TOT'ers loved it.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

they're good if you don't mind the set up and they're better for younger TOT'ers but to be honest if you can get hold of a projector Hallowindow is brilliant I had people asking me about it all night.


----------

